# Dog friendly camper ???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See what you think.

http://newatlas.com/dogscamper-modu...ail&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-585f05ed4a-92463125


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

All looks a bit cramped to me.
Might be popular with the dog agility and show competitors for the odd weekend competition.


One thing you need when camping with your dog is floor space. They inevitably want to move around when inside with you and limited floor space makes life so difficult.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> All looks a bit cramped to me.
> Might be popular with the dog agility and show competitors for the odd weekend competition.
> 
> One thing you need when camping with your dog is floor space. They inevitably want to move around when inside with you and limited floor space makes life so difficult.


Spot on Pat. Floor space is essential for us and we just have the one!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a dog friendly van

Even if we don't have a van friendly dog:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If I had a dog I would not like it sleeping in the same compartment space as our bed - it would sleep in the garage.

That may upset some dog owners.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He sleeps inside the van with us, and we keep the windows open 

The garage has internal wire doors at either side and an eternal breeze fan 

The van door has an opening window in it, and occasionally he travels in there if he is wet etc 

We carry four large wicking pads as he likes to swim 

It works 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ours has been given the side facing two-seater settee. She's quite amiable in sharing it.
In return we share our bed with her for an hour in the morning. 
We appear to be surviving ok.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No I would´nt like that little van.
We have never put a dog in a cage or kennel , they live in the Navajo just the same as they live at home, free.
They sleep on the floor all night, they have _their_ chosen spots.
Motley the Sheltie has a cuddle on the bed as and when we or he feel like it just the same as home, before sleep and in the morning. 
As at home the word "off" and he´s gone. Shade thinks he is too big to get on the bed for cuddles, his front feet count as _on_ for him.:smile2:
Jan


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't imagine being stuck in that van with 2 dogs and a husband while it's peeing down outside, which describes most of our holiday in Austria a few years ago. 

Our dogs also have the run of the van. They seem to like our bed a lot, but will get off when asked nicely. 

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HE is very good in the van 

Prefers the space front ofthe front seats 

He's not allowed on furniture 

Although if it's very hot I cover one bed and allow him up in the airconditioned van to rest with me 

At home he would never dream of coming onto the bed

Unless........

Alberts got up 

And I invite him

We're he talks incessantly

I think he's trying to get me up 

On site in the MH he is in the garage , fan running and we are outside near to him 

We can't leave him outside the van even tied 

He is so unpredictable 

And we won't risk him scaring someone 

He's what he is 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I couldn't allow him free range ofthe van

He is huge, often wet whether by swimming or weather 

The garage drip dries him 

I really wish I could allow him outside 

But we can't 

He goes for anyone approaching the van

So we spend our time with him outside, him inthe garage 

If the weathers bad he is in with us 

At night always in with us

On walks well he's anyone's 

He's off self imposed duty 

And people find meeting an 8 stone plus gentle hound 

Delightful

Sandra


----------

